# *** Looking for DAVE sold from FARRINGTONS COLOURED HORSES***



## Corrinne92 (17 February 2013)

Hi there, we are looking for a horse sold as Dave from Farringtons at the end of 2011 if i can remember correctly? To a lady called Theresa.

He was a 15.1 ish (was still growing) black and white gelding with a very loving and laid back attitude!!

He is very much missed and we would LOVE to know how he is getting on in his new home!!

If you currently own/know who owns him pleaseee dont hesitate to get in touch...


----------



## Emsarr (18 February 2013)

Have you any photos of him? Might help your search


----------



## Coblover63 (18 February 2013)

Have you posted on the FCH FB page too?


----------



## Corrinne92 (19 February 2013)

Hi, I couldn't find how to attach one to this post unless it is just me being blonde! I have also posted this same post on a thread on the Your Horse forums with 2 clear pictures.. 
Yes I have posted on their FB page, have received some feedback off there that he may be in the Rugby area


----------



## Bobby Boy (19 February 2013)

Rugby riding club have a facebook page that you could try to help with tracing him


----------



## Corrinne92 (20 February 2013)

Thank youuu  Starr!


----------



## Corrinne92 (20 February 2013)

Do you know any other pages/groups that would help me for that area?


----------



## Paint Me Proud (2 March 2013)




----------



## jokadoka (3 March 2013)

Corrinne92 said:



			Hi there, we are looking for a horse sold as Dave from Farringtons at the end of 2011 if i can remember correctly? To a lady called Theresa.

He was a 15.1 ish (was still growing) black and white gelding with a very loving and laid back attitude!!

He is very much missed and we would LOVE to know how he is getting on in his new home!!

If you currently own/know who owns him pleaseee dont hesitate to get in touch...
		
Click to expand...


Was he about 4 years old when you sold him, if so I think I know where he is.
Let me know!!


----------



## jokadoka (3 March 2013)

Corrinne92 said:



			Hi there, we are looking for a horse sold as Dave from Farringtons at the end of 2011 if i can remember correctly? To a lady called Theresa.

He was a 15.1 ish (was still growing) black and white gelding with a very loving and laid back attitude!!

He is very much missed and we would LOVE to know how he is getting on in his new home!!

If you currently own/know who owns him pleaseee dont hesitate to get in touch...
		
Click to expand...

I have sent you a private message, please let me know you've received it as I'm not good with computers!!


----------



## jokadoka (3 March 2013)

Paint Me Proud I have just sent you a private message ( I hope!!)
Please let me know you've received it, thanks.


----------

